# Found Cuban Racing Pigeon



## DiverDave (Mar 23, 2013)

On 3/19/13 a new pigeon joined a small group of feral birds that I have been feeding at work. He's tagged and his tag reads; FCC CUBA then an ID#, and then FCI 2011. Most of the birds leave him alone except one very aggressive cock. They've fought numerous times and now seem to tolerate each other.
He's eating and drinking well and is very tame. He's learned to land on my hand to be fed and is there each morning when I arrive. 
I have been supplementing the feral birds diet with pelleted cat food. I figure that these birds have such a poor diet that the high protein pellets have to be better for them than french fries, bread, candy and anything else they manage to find. The Racing pigeon likes the pellets, but I know he should be on a seed diet. My problem is I live in an apartment and can't really take him home. I don't know any pigeon fanciers living in Key West or I'd be tempted to bring him to them. Any suggestions?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for your concern over this lost bird. If he is friendly and flies to your shoulder then he should definitely be caught and cared for if that is possible, for now. 

I'm not sure how to read that band, or whether there is hope for finding his home, as he may even have flown from Cuba or is from a local club. Only thing I can tell from the band is that he was born in 2011. 

I would see if you can locate a local flyer club and perhaps they may even direct you to the owner. I'll try to google the club name and see if anything comes up.

Thank you also for your care of the feral flock, I'm sure they appreciate the added nutrition. 

I have sent one of our members a message, if he doesn't respond here is his contact info.

Please contact this member, he may be able to help you: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/member.php?u=18724

*


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Dave, I am in Key West also and would be happy to help. Jim Hale 305-923-4970


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Jimhalekw said:


> Hi Dave, I am in Key West also and wiuld be happy to help. Jim Hale 305-923-4970


Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

I caught this bird this morning, he also had an elastic race band as well as his Cuban band.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Jimhalekw said:


> I caught this bird this morning, he also had an elastic race band as well as his Cuban band.


*That is awesome! Thank you for the update.*


----------



## DiverDave (Mar 23, 2013)

Glad you got him. As I mentioned, he doesn't have the street smarts of the feral birds and I was concerned about him. I'm sure he'll do much better with you.


----------



## Mumbai (May 2, 2017)

Good evening!
I'm new to the forum so please exuse if this post in wrong place.
I found the pigeon yesterday. That was after the storm at sea. The bird was barely alive. I brought him inside. Today the bird is much better- drinks a lot of water and eats a little bit. The pigeon has a ring FCI 2015 FCC CUBA 009512 as I understood this means he is from Cuba. Is there any chance to contact owner of the bird to find out best solution? The thing is that I'm onboard the ship and we are unerway to Chile... far away from Cuba! 
I'll bring bird back to good health and kerp him onboard our good ship.
Just wanted to know is there any oppurtunity to return bird back to his owner?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Mumbai, thank you for rescuing the bird!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I have no idea of how to trace a Cuban band. I would try to find a pigeon club somewhere and see if I could find someone who would take him. Thanks for helping him. He's lucky you found him. Probably got himself lost.


----------



## Mumbai (May 2, 2017)

Thanks for your prompt reply! I'll try to refresh my spanish and check cuban sites for some info. Another option I think is to find out somebody in Chile.


----------

